# Newbie--Lesbian couple looking for IVF abroad advice!



## cassieanddana (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi all!

My apologies if this is in the wrong place. I'm new to this forum and slightly overwhelmed by all of the board options 

We are a married lesbian couple in the US (Maine!) and have been trying a combination of AI/IUI with fresh donor sperm for the past 20 months. Extensive testing of both my wife (33 years old) and the sperm donor, and equally thrilled and perplexed to report absolutely no explanation for infertility. Our lovely insurance plans provide zero infertility coverage, so we are looking into IVF abroad this summer.

We've done a lot of research but are overwhelmed with so many options and few reports back to go off of. Any suggestions, both for countries and/or specific clinics?

We have looked into Greece, Norway, Spain, and Czech Republic (two clinics have expressed flexibility with women and male partners uh, _unable_ to travel with them).

Thank you!
Dana


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi!

I am in a same sex relationship as well trying for a baby. Already had 3 x ivf with no success but hopefully we'll get there in the future. Because we live in Ireland the choice was already made and we found it easy as we can't really travel with our jobs. A cycle here is around 6000euros but obviously cheaper with iui, probably around 3000. 
In terms of going abroad for ivf, Czech Republic is not an option as far as I know because they don't treat same sex couples, same as Greece. Spain is an option but money wise will be more or less the same. UK has good clinics too but again, probably for the same money. 
Unfortunately for us there are not many cheap options. If you are to consider travelling and accommodation think twice as it might get more expensive abroad.
Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cassieanddana (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi Aley,

Thanks for the response! While we'd love to visit Ireland for IVF, it's definitely pricier. 

While we both have health insurance plans our state does not require infertility coverage, so IVF would cost us $15,000-20,000 and travel 4 hours away. 

Greece does actually treat lesbian couples. We've been emailing with two clinics there: Imithea and Serum. 

Do you have any idea where on these forums any more experiences with European clinics would be? I've got 20+ tabs open on my browser and it is so overwhelming! Any direction you have would be much appreciated 

Best of luck to you too--this is such a hard process.


----------



## Lusitano (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Dana and welcome to ff!
You're correct that Serum in Athens do indeed treat same sex couples. In fact there is a lovely lady/couple that I know, due just before me who had treatment there.
You could start with this thread to answer any questions you may have, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=274114.0

Good luck!


----------

